# Moving to Dubai in august



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey

I am moving to Dubai in August and am looking to speak to any British expats out there who can show me around!??

Can anyone help? Am so nervous about the move


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

how funny, same position as me and i currently live in leicestershire...!!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Shopping said:


> Hey
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in August and am looking to speak to any British expats out there who can show me around!??
> 
> Can anyone help? Am so nervous about the move


If you're worried about shopping in Dubai then heaven help us all!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you guys are ladies, then a post on this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...t-meet-friends-who-females-9.html#post1232413

Would be a good start, will certainly give you the opportunity to meet people out here .....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> If you're worried about shopping in Dubai then heaven help us all!


I'm sure she/he will be once they see the prices


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

m1key said:


> I'm sure she/he will be once they see the prices


Who are you calling a "she-he"?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> Who are you calling a "she-he"?


Stop it twisty


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey
What will you be doing?


----------



## JAH (Jul 5, 2013)

Hiya

I am moving out in August too I have lived there before but alot of my friends have now moved on or are married with children so really keen to meet ladies who are keen to meet up for girlie gossips and generally to form a social life out there again. I am nervous too but was warmed to read your post so thank you!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

JAH - how about joining a sports club with social activities e.g. cycling clubs ?

Lots of ladies of all ages out at Al Qudra on the cycle track this morning.


----------



## JAH (Jul 5, 2013)

That is a good suggestion thank you! I am not much of a cycler but a keen joiner so I will look into some kind of social sport.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

simonnikita said:


> Once all these details are in check, it will be easier to narrow down the kind of a house you want. In case of expatriates, they also need to consider aspects like allowance and budget. This is included in the employment contract. When it comes to the kind of accommodation, there are three styles. They are apartments, townhouses and villas. When you are moving to Dubai, you must be clear about your finances. Rents can be heavy on the pocket. The good news is that property prices are quite stable and may not be a hassle.


Property prices are far from stable!


----------

